# Whey ph?



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Wondering if anyone would have a guestimate of the ph of whey...

Say I make vinegar cheese: 1 cup of vinegar to 2 gal goat milk. What would the ph of the resulting whey be?

Or, if I make mozzarella--citric acid and rennet and then use the left-over whey to make ricotta--again, 1 cup of vinegar to 2 gal of mozzarella whey. Would the ph of this be different than just plain vinegar cheese?

One more--chevre: mesophelic (sp?) and rennet, then use whey to make ricotta--1cup vinegar to 2 gal chevre whey. Same ph or different than previous?

Thanks :biggrin


----------



## linuxboy (Oct 26, 2009)

> 1 cup of vinegar to 2 gal goat milk. What would the ph of the resulting whey be?


5.0-5.3. It should decrease if you let it sit and if the milk is raw as bacteria produce more acid. Ricotta yield tends to be low with vinegar cheese.



> again, 1 cup of vinegar to 2 gal of mozzarella whey.


4.6-ish.


> Would the ph of this be different than just plain vinegar cheese?


Yes, you first add citric acid to bring the pH down, and then add more acid (vinegar). Without adding more milk, this ricotta yield will be rather low.



> chevre: mesophelic (sp?) and rennet, then use whey to make ricotta--1cup vinegar to 2 gal chevre whey. Same ph or different than previous?


Lower, around 3.8. You do not need to add more vinegar to this whey, just the opposite, should raise the pH some.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 18, 2008)

Thanks Pav. 

I always bring my milk/whey to 180*, add vinegar and give it a stir, then turn off the heat. 

With plain vinegar cheese, I usually get about 3-4# per 2 gal milk of crumbly, chunky cheese.
Mozzarella whey usually yeilds 1-1.5# of creamy smooth ricotta. And I think about the same with Chevre (only made once--so far  ).

Just trying to figure if it's acidic enough to can (water bath? or would need pressure canning?) in pints. I love using whey for baking, but when I make cheese, it's to put in the freezer to save space. After feeding some to chickens/dogs, I hate dumping all that whey.


----------



## SGF (Oct 16, 2012)

I leave my whey in the fridge for 2-3 weeks & it is still fine. Most of it gets used for bread making, pancakes, anything that uses milk. Gives it a sourdough taste, YUM!


----------

